# mini max



## cda (Sep 3, 2013)

Does anyone know how in a mini maxi state, performance based design works?????????

Is it allowed?

Is it allowed as long as you stay in the mini and the max?


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 3, 2013)

You have to meet the minimum of the codes but the entity cannot enforce anything more than the maximum of what the code requires. In other words, the performance based design would have to meet the same code performance for the standard empirical codes.  For example, if a standard code based design allows 15 minutes for egress in a fire model, the performance based code would have to meet or exceed the same performance level as if it was a code based design through fire modeling.


----------

